# Stereo Question



## shoemocker (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello all, I just got my 04 M4 GTO 2 weeks ago, and so far I am loving it.

I just have one question about the way the speakers are set up.

I am looking to replace all the speakers and my one main question is about the "speakers/subthings" in the back. From my understanding these are just 6.5 inch woofers that produce bass? Would it be possible to upgrade/replace them with lets say a component speakers? Like the new Alpine-Rs? Just install the woofers for bass?

I also looked into 6 inch subwoofers but I am not sure if they will fit or not. Depth wise anyways.

Any information would be great!

Thanks in advanced!

The Shoe


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

The stock rear deck speakers are just 6.5" free air mid-bass subs. They're actually not that bad for stock, but yes you can replace them with any 6.5" speakers you want. I changed out mine and put a pair of polk momo's in there and a 12" sub in the spare tire well in the trunk. If you just wanna change the speakers and keep the factory headunit/amp setup than you'll have some trouble as i believe these speakers were only 1ohm or 2ohm. Good luck and lemmee know if you have any questions!! :cheers


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey shoe,
I saw a post over on ls1gto.com where a fella installed 8 in subs in the rear deck stock locations. You may want to do a search there to see how he did it. I seem to recall it involved trimming the mounting rings for the stocks to insert the 8s.
Also, your concern about depth is valid. There is a mounting bolt for the gas tank frame only about 1/2 inch below the magnet of the speaker. I don't know how much room there is between the top of the speaker and the underside of the deck mounted grille. I have never had mine apart. If there is some room there, you may be able to fasion a spacer to gain some back clearance.

Russ


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

shoemocker said:


> Hello all, I just got my 04 M4 GTO 2 weeks ago, and so far I am loving it.
> 
> I just have one question about the way the speakers are set up.
> 
> ...


I thought about doing the samething just using 2ohm component speakers without the tweets for the subs. The rear deck speakers are driven off of the rear side panel speakers via amp. Have you tried turing the amp up alittle?


macgto7004 said:


> Hey shoe,
> I saw a post over on ls1gto.com where a fella installed 8 in subs in the rear deck stock locations. You may want to do a search there to see how he did it. I seem to recall it involved trimming the mounting rings for the stocks to insert the 8s.
> Also, your concern about depth is valid. There is a mounting bolt for the gas tank frame only about 1/2 inch below the magnet of the speaker. I don't know how much room there is between the top of the speaker and the underside of the deck mounted grille. I have never had mine apart. If there is some room there, you may be able to fasion a spacer to gain some back clearance.
> 
> Russ


I saw that awile back, he is going to need an aftermarket head-unit and amp to drive some 8" subs.


----------

